# Scariest moment in Brawl?



## Holycrumbs (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome! Discuss what was the scatiest thing that happened to you in brawl is. Mine would probably be when I first discovered that Jeff from EarthBound was an Assist Trophy and I had about 450% damage. Here's what I said, "Jeff is an assist trophy? Wait... Jeff... MULTI-BOTTLE ROC- *boom*"
Basically, discuss something that scared the living crimony out of you.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Feb 28, 2009)

When my friends and I were playing, someone got mad, jerked the controller, knocking over my Wii, and ruining my game disc.

Haven't played my Wii since.


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 28, 2009)

Fighting a Brawl Pro using Olimar and he used Snake


----------



## Kiley (Feb 28, 2009)

when i threw a smoke bomb at samuses butt


----------



## Draco Roar (Feb 28, 2009)

Getting Falcon Punched with high damage


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 28, 2009)

like yesterday i was fighting online, then my brother like attacked me and he pullt my gcn controller out of the wii, and made my wii fall down :0
and i was like "if you broke that im gonna stab you 7 times!"


----------



## TigerCrossing (Feb 28, 2009)

When I realized Samus was a girl. lol


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 28, 2009)

When I found out that facing Ike and Sonic in a Team Brawl is the cheapest thing alive.


----------



## Wish (Feb 28, 2009)

RESETTI JUMPS OUT. O.O


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 28, 2009)

sakura said:
			
		

> RESETTI JUMPS OUT. O.O


I second this statement.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 28, 2009)

I had beaten my friend 20 times in a row so he decided to use the dreaded fan against me..


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

Online tornement....bateries ran out on the select character screen and it was semi final, that was scary enough, i managed to get some bateries but when i put them in i was a the practice stage....it had chosen random for character and stage, dunno what the stage was cos we played on the oponents final destination but i was playing as pikachu....=[


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 1, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> When my friends and I were playing, someone got mad, jerked the controller, knocking over my Wii, and ruining my game disc.
> 
> Haven't played my Wii since.


yes this almost happend to me! my friends wii was up high and  i was walking buy but i accidently triped over the gamecube controllers chord and it fell and i thought i might have broken it but luckily i didnt! :O


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 1, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Online tornement....bateries ran out on the select character screen and it was semi final, that was scary enough, i managed to get some bateries but when i put them in i was a the practice stage....it had chosen random for character and stage, dunno what the stage was cos we played on the oponents final destination but i was playing as pikachu....=[


hey i learned pikachu actually isnt that bad! :O


----------



## TigerCrossing (Mar 1, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> muppetman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But hes sooooooooo evil first he uses down a charge.. and heck load of light bolts. <.<


----------



## Chibz (Mar 1, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*third


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 1, 2009)

TigerCrossing said:
			
		

> When I realized Samus was a girl. lol


You just found out...?


----------



## MGMT (Mar 1, 2009)

OSNAP BRAWL SCARY?

*censored.3.0* BIOSHOCK AND F.E.A.R.

I'M GETTING BRAWL.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

Scariest moment?


When Toon Link came up and it said, "Challenger approaching," and  was liek WTF IS THAT!!

And it was Toon Link, who I had NO CLUE was in Brawl, and thought it was a myth.

I was wrong. O_O

But I tamed him! >


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 1, 2009)

It was kirby falcon (me) and falcon (cpu). We both used falcon punch, this huge explosion happened and we were both sent off the screen after it turned white.


----------



## MygL (Mar 1, 2009)

When I realized who was Lucas


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 1, 2009)

finding out that u can see peaches underwear...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> finding out that u can see peaches underwear...


EPIC WINN!!


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 1, 2009)

Toon][quote="cornymikey said:
			
		

> finding out that u can see peaches underwear...


EPIC WINN!![/quote]and she wears like really big pink boxers. 0_0


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 1, 2009)

On the ice climbers stage.... the fish thing jumped out and ate me and I jumped up and squealed in surprise. >_>


----------



## PitFangirl (Mar 1, 2009)

Fighting Trela's Diddy :O


----------



## Rasberry242 (Mar 1, 2009)

wHEN i GOT SMASHED BY A DRAGOON


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 1, 2009)

THE NINTENDOG!!!


----------



## ph33rm3 (Mar 1, 2009)

When I first popped the disk in, I was shaking, and I smashed my wii on accident. 

(Clutz!!!!!!)


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

What kind of scariest moments are there on brawl? lol.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 1, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and she wears like really big pink boxers. 0_0[/quote]Uhh, you people have strange minds. 

Mine is when I almost fell into my on trap set by a motion-sensory bomb with a high % and with only 1 stock left.

I almost lost the match!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Mar 1, 2009)

Attempting to defeat Trela QUICKLY.

NEVER gonna happen.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 1, 2009)

Defeating Trela's Diddy twice on Lucario.


----------



## Horus (Mar 1, 2009)

option 1,Anyone except Trela: Watching Trela fighting someone, it's like watching a tiger eating Bambi

Option 2, for Trela: watching M2K fighting someone, it's like watching a T-Rex Dragon Godzilla eating Bambi

>_<


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 1, 2009)

When I just got home from GameStop, put the disc in, and read "Error. Disc could not be read." :'(


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 1, 2009)

when i found out i couldnt play it because my bro broke it


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> When I just got home from GameStop, put the disc in, and read "Error. Disc could not be read." :'(


...........omg............i would die if that happend to me
was that when Brawl first came out?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 1, 2009)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. But luckily I was able to get it to work after ejecting and inserting the disc back in a few times. I put off sending my Wii to Nintendo to get repaired for a few months, lol.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 1, 2009)

Scarriest moment?

When I realized how it couldn't compare to Melee, and yet again Nintendo made a not-as-fun-as-the-original(s) sequel.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 1, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Scarriest moment?
> 
> When I realized how it couldn't compare to Melee, and yet again Nintendo made a not-as-fun-as-the-original(s) sequel.


Tourneyfa...er, "competitive player"...*sigh*


----------



## Grawr (Mar 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm not a competitive player at all.

Unless you count me and my brother playing on the couch in our living room as competitive playing. That's about the only Smash-Bros multiplayer I've ever done.

...Don't assume stuff.


----------



## Horus (Mar 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


competitive player? that has nothing to do with it


----------



## TigerCrossing (Mar 1, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> TigerCrossing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.. I heard the name samus once or twice but Brawl was also my first wii game.. other than wii sports..

And I only had DS then..


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 1, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then how can you possible think that Brawl is less fun than Melee? HOW?! Brawl is SOOOO much more fun than Melee. There's SOOOO much more stuff. Final Smashes, Subspace Emissary, Stage Builder, Wi-Fi... HOW CAN YOU SAY MELEE IS BETTER?!


----------



## Horus (Mar 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woohoo final smashes another item that can OHKO, subspace emisfail fastest easiest story ever. the fact you can't play them on wifi ruins it, brawls Wi-Fi is the biggest pile of crap i've ever seen

easily better, if only they didn't rush ssbb


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...are you really that stupid? Final Smashes are just plain awesome. Subspace Emissary was actually quite long and difficult, and although it lacked in story depth (hey, it's from SAKURAI, creator of KIRBY), it had beautiful action packed cutscenes and had a lot of Kirby Super Star feel to it. And why would you care if you can't play created stages on Wi-Fi if you hate Brawl's online play anyway? I'll admit, it's not the greatest, but at least it's there. Melee didn't have it at all. And you're telling me they RUSHED Brawl?! AHAHAHAHAHA!!! Brawl was in development MUCH longer than Melee. But yeah, it was still a rush to include ALL THE FREAKING NEW STUFF in such limited time. If they would have waited even longer, then yes, the Wi-Fi would probably have been fixed and more characters would have been added, maybe more items, game modes, and a more in depth adventure mode. But Brawl as it is is still A LOT better than Melee.


----------



## Horus (Mar 1, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if the add new content, they should make it the greatest it can be. not a crappy version :\


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing "crappy" about Brawl is the Wi-Fi, which isn't that big of a deal. I'd much rather play local multiplayer with a friend than online, anyway.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In order to professionally make your point across, you should avoid calling people "stupid", and avoid using your own _opinion _as your support/backup to your claims.

If this were a real debate, what would stop me from countering everything you just said with this?

I disliked the Final Smashes. I thought they were a bad edition to the game. I don't think Subspace Emissary had action packed cutscenes at all, I found them rather dull.

Yeah. Nothing.

And I would check your facts on the whole "Brawl was in development MUCH longer than Melee" idea. I'm pretty sure there wasn't a big difference in development times.

So, in the end, it comes down to a difference in opinions, which I'm sure you're aware would happen.

In my delightfully humble opinion, Melee is still a LOT better then Brawl. ; )


----------



## Horus (Mar 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the wifi is just...fail if someone is in a different state it laggs -.-
and then there's those NES game things, its like 50 seconds of a game big whoop

i like brawl (especially its combat system) but i hate most of the features


----------



## PitFangirl (Mar 2, 2009)

The only thing I hate about Brawl is lag, items, and spamming.
Other than that it's awesome <3


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 2, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're weird... I don't understand how anyone who isn't a competitive player can say that Melee is better. Brawl has so much more. More characters, more items, more game modes, more fun.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha.

More name calling. That's awfully fabulous.

You have a wonderful evening, Tyeforce. I'm going to bed.


----------



## PitFangirl (Mar 2, 2009)

...*points to Grawr's Global Mod status*
kthxbai


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 2, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm calling you weird... How is that name calling? Weird is an adjective. "Of a strikingly odd or unusual character; strange." And your attitude towards Brawl is strange, therefore I'm calling you weird.


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 2, 2009)

Guys, just CALM DOWN.

Everyone has their own opinions.

To be honest?

I hate all Brawls. To boring for me. I remember when I FIRST rented the game. Like, months after it came out. Just even when I got to the character select screen, I seriously turned my Wii off and packaged the game back up to return.

If you guys want to flame me, go ahead. Just don't fight over who thinks its competitive or not.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Weird" can be used as an adjective or a noun. Just like many words that would be considered "name calling".

Like "stupid", for example. That's an adjective, but it's also a noun.


Not that any of that even matters, however. Go out into the world and call someone "Weird". You'll see what kind of response you'll get. ; )

Don't try to get fancy, Tyeforce.

My attitude towards Brawl is strange? Says who? You? Only?

That's what I thought. My attitude towards Brawl is _strange_, but only in your opinion. Therefor, why do I care?

I'm done with this conversation.

Melee was more fast-paced, and I found myself playing that for years and years after it released. Brawl was slower, and I only played that for a month or two after it was released.


----------



## Fontana (Mar 2, 2009)

my scariest moment was when i saw pits face


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Grawr, you just keep going at it don't you?

Shows how mature you are to fight over something as stupid as a crappy game.

You say you're done with this thread, but we know you're going to post the last word after you read this.

I'll sit here counting.


----------



## Placktor (Mar 3, 2009)

taboo *shivers*....lol idk


----------



## Gaming98 (Mar 3, 2009)

The time when Mr. Resetti popped up and did an impression of Sonic.  :O


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 3, 2009)

My scariest moment in brawl was when horus got pimped by DK.

Lol


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 3, 2009)

I was on Shadow Moses trying to beat Snake(So I could play as him) I was Kirby and  he used his final smash and I was like," What the heck is happening?!" He shot me and I lost...


----------



## Horus (Mar 3, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> My scariest moment in brawl was when I got pimped by DK.
> 
> Lol


that's unfortunate


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who gave you permission to fix my post?

I have my opinions. If you want to take that away, then screw you.

You had the ability to change names, so there you go. Your opinion.

Stop defending a "Global Moderator". Just so he comes to the rescue in your future disputes.

And if he bans me, that's playing favoritism.


----------



## Horus (Mar 5, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i did

go tell that to Tye, he was arguing with Grawr because Grawr liked SSBM better

Favoritism? you were flamming him moron, besides he may have been one of the mods who gave me a suspension.
 i LOL'd at the rescue part

in my opinion your a noob


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Mar 5, 2009)

TigerCrossing said:
			
		

> When I realized Samus was a girl. lol


yeah me to.lol


----------



## Princess (Mar 5, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> When my friends and I were playing, someone got mad, jerked the controller, knocking over my Wii, and ruining my game disc.
> 
> Haven't played my Wii since.




um...........resetii coming up and wont shutup


----------



## tj7777777 (Mar 5, 2009)

in meele i swiched the languae to japanease and erased all my data


----------



## royman6 (Mar 5, 2009)

i was facing tabu and he used that move where he shoots the laser beam circles and I was acculy dodging them so whail that was happening I was like"how the heck is this happening!"
then I accadently stoped dodging and he hit me and I got KO'd


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 5, 2009)

i got pwned by a swedish guy who was using snake (i had wario) and then resetti pops up...


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 5, 2009)

still, my scariest moment is looking up peach's dress and seeing huge pink boxers.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 6, 2009)

I've played a lot yesterday, and yet still found nothing "scary".

 <_<


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 6, 2009)

None, it's not a scary game at all.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 6, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> still, my scariest moment is looking up peach's dress and seeing huge pink boxers.


You know those pink boxers are hot.


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 6, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, there you go. I support your opinion.

Now, do you want to keep fighting trying to get the last word? Or do you want to maybe act mature and end this?

To me, it looks I'm being the mature one in this little feud between us.

You really need to shape up. This is all over the internet. You think anything you say can affect me? You think I'm going to go cry over the things you say about me? Heh. Nice try but no. I'll probably never meet you in real life any ways. You can have the last word if you want. But if you do take it, then that pretty much shows....ah forget it.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are hot. i stare at them for 20 minutes each time i play brawl.  :veryhappy: 







<small><small><small><small>I'm kidding</small></small></small></small>


----------



## nicko9585 (Mar 7, 2009)

bumb


----------



## Gamer-X (Apr 18, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto! It was a WTF moment for me. He's pretty funny though.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 18, 2009)

When I realized I was fighting Trela.

*shrieks*


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 18, 2009)

When I saw that Sonic was a playable character.


----------



## DevilGopher (Apr 18, 2009)

worst moment in a game?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 18, 2009)

Worst moment? When Sonic was the one that saved everyone's butt from Tabuu.


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 18, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> When I saw that Lucas was a playable character.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 18, 2009)

Mikuru said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> > When I saw that Lucas was a playable character.


Was that even necessary?


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 18, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Gamer-X (Apr 18, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Worst moment? When Sonic was the one that saved everyone's butt from Tabuu.


Awww, come on! Don't Trash Sonic! Sure, he's been in a slump, but he's been getting better. wait, why is it the worst moment?


----------



## MygL (Apr 18, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it does, most Melee players play just to beat the opponent, and I have never seen a Melee match with items, never since 3 - 5 years ago, not saying Grawr is competitive, its just that both games are as iqual as fun, but IMO, Brawl is more Fun


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 18, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same could be said about Brawl. o.0
And imo, Melee is more fun and faster.


----------



## Horus (Apr 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more people put up vids of competitive :s

i never know wtf is going on in melee o.o


----------



## MygL (Apr 18, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope  ^_^ 

Believe it or not there are some of US who like to play with or without items, FFA is an awesome way to play with items, and while offline, then Special Brawl could be awesome to play in a well created stage, in the stage builder. So yeah Brawl Lucas FTW!!! Another reason Brawl is Epic!


----------



## Horus (Apr 19, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there weren't any vids with items only because there weren't dazzles or gamebridges >_>

but people still play competitive melee


----------



## Nightray (Apr 19, 2009)

When Resetti yells out your name.

The scariest one is, When that nintendog pops out.


----------



## MygL (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh, and about my scariest

I guess, its when I find out that Lucas wasnt perfect (In Brawl, cause he is in MOTHER 3), yeah he is a Low Tier, and I just noticed it, he is uber weak against some character (Not telling), but one thing will never change, he is UBER SMEXY <3

And awesome. Still my main and favorite character of all time


----------



## Majora (Apr 19, 2009)

Finding out Duon


----------



## Gamer-X (Apr 19, 2009)

Majora said:
			
		

> Finding out Duon


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2009)

When my friend paused the game and it looked like Falco was pecking Fox's nuts.


----------



## Dale (Apr 19, 2009)

The scariest moment that I had experienced in SSBB, was when I first logged onto Wifi.


----------



## bcb (Apr 23, 2009)

When I first brawled Trela's Diddy. It still scares me to this date.


----------



## Horus (Apr 23, 2009)

when i keep *censored.3.0*ing SDing from Falco's screwed up recovery (up-B)


----------



## Robin (Apr 23, 2009)

When I turned around and then a...

FALCON PUNCH!


----------



## KingKombat (Apr 23, 2009)

Seeing Ganon's FS for the first time


----------



## Nic (Apr 23, 2009)

Jd Awesome said:
			
		

> Fighting a Brawl Pro using Olimar and he used Snake


Snake is to overused. Why don't go classic and play with Mario?


----------



## MygL (Apr 23, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Jd Awesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cause Tiers r 4 queers (Spelled right?)

Snake is the 2nd with highest tier, and Mario is like Average, some people, use him, and most of the ones I brawled that do use them, are pretty good, (DAMN CAPE >.<) and have some really good combos that take up to 50% if you dont know how to stop them, so yeah, a few use Mario =P

But it still is used


----------



## Trela (Apr 23, 2009)

Mario isn't that bad. Boss' Mario is the best on this Earth; he's fun to watch 

MY scariest moment would have to be when I fought Mew2king IRL. Fighting Azen, Lee Martin, and Dojo were pretty scary also.

=Trela=


----------



## John102 (Apr 23, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Mario isn't that bad. Boss' Mario is the best on this Earth; he's fun to watch
> 
> MY scariest moment would have to be when I fought Mew2king IRL. Fighting Azen, Lee Martin, and Dojo were pretty scary also.
> 
> =Trela=


fighting Trela made me scared when i realized that there are better people than him.


----------



## Horus (Apr 23, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Mario isn't that bad. Boss' Mario is the best on this Earth; he's fun to watch
> 
> MY scariest moment would have to be when I fought Mew2king IRL. Fighting Azen, Lee Martin, and Dojo were pretty scary also.
> 
> =Trela=


oh mai gawd, wouldn't be surprised at all if you were scared, i know I'd be

have you ever fought Sethlon? (new idol lol)


----------



## Kyle (Apr 23, 2009)

Uhhh... nothing.


----------



## Trela (Apr 23, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> oh mai gawd, wouldn't be surprised at all if you were scared, i know I'd be
> 
> have you ever fought Sethlon? (new idol lol)


He's here in Texas also. I havent got the chance to fight him yet.

He changes his Main like every 2 months lol so I dunno who he's currently using. It's probably Marth :I

=Trela=


----------



## Horus (Apr 23, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his Falco is just...wow lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diOZZORgOYU&feature=channel_page
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/diOZZORgOYU&feature=channel_page'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/diOZZORgOYU&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


sad he retired his Falco :/


----------



## Trela (Apr 23, 2009)

Lol that was back when Infinity was getting started. He can 2 stock M2K now :O

Yeah, I miss his Falco...


----------



## Horus (Apr 23, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol that was back when Infinity was getting started. He can 2 stock M2K now :O
> 
> Yeah, I miss his Falco...


i want to see M2K with Brawl+, that would be interesting has I've seen Ninja link with it

(pm me if you want to know NL's channel on youtube, your probably know already though)

i love it when Sethlon plays around when Infinity is stalling on the edge <3...


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 24, 2009)

It was a three player five stock match (no items) with Peach (Me), Meta Knight (some dude) and Marth (Some other dude) at the Yoshi's Island stage.

I annihilated Meta Knight and it was just Marth and I with only two stocks remaining.

After the dodging game, we both end up with one stock left.

The damage percentages are getting high. At this point, either character can be sent off flying to their demise.

I dodge a charged attack and I surprise with a Peach Bomber. Marth goes flying off and I pursue as he tries to get back on the stage.

Both characters are in mid-air and then suddenly.... <big><big><big><big>whack!</big></big></big></big>

Marth is finished off once and for all with a nice Meteor Smash by Peach! ♥

It was scary for me because I simply wanted to win and I couldn't lose!

Ahh you should've seen the look on that guy's face! _Beaten by Peach?_

Haaa chaaa! =D


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 24, 2009)

Scary? If you're scared by Brawl, you really need to see someone.


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (May 1, 2009)

Brawl doesn't have any scary moments...

Wait, never mind. I lied.


----------



## SamXX (May 1, 2009)

Fighting against peach and I seen her pantys.


----------



## child911 (May 1, 2009)

CourageWisdomPower said:
			
		

> Brawl doesn't have any scary moments...
> 
> Wait, never mind. I lied.


Oh my.


----------



## djman900 (May 1, 2009)

meeting trela and coffee


----------



## Rockman! (May 2, 2009)

Getting owned by a Pink Captain Falcon.


----------

